
Barrett Brown's project for secure digital collaboration now has a Kickstarter - iamnothere
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/85883596/barrett-browns-pursuance-project
======
iamnothere
Been following this for a bit, glad to see it gaining momentum. It looks like
they redid their main website too.

From the site
([https://pursuanceproject.org/](https://pursuanceproject.org/)), it seems
they are seeking contributors (mainly React devs and UX).

